# Need a rub for a bone-in pork roast????



## magnum (Jan 26, 2007)

I am looking for a rub of some type for a bone-in pork loin roast that I've bought. Besides salt & pepper what other things should I be putting on it?

Going to be making it on the Weber gas grill with indirect heat. What is an ideal temperature to cook at(325º F)?

So any good rubs or recipes and cooking ideas are appreciated.

Thank you!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Are you going to add smoke from hardwood chips? If not then indirect heat on a gas grill is no better than your oven. Indirect heat from charcoal or wood does offer some smoke flavor.

S&P is always a good starting point. What else are you serving this with. There are many good rubs but some might conflict with other things you'll be serving. 

Some granulated garlic and onion are usually good additions. Sage and thyme are good with pork too. Paprika for color, or maybe a mild ground chile such as California ground chile(not chili powder). A little brown sugar can be good but will burn at medium to high temps. 

As to temperature and time, how big is the roast? That would affect my temp and time choices.


----------

